# UFC 242: Khabib vs Poirier



## BenTheBuilder10 (Sep 2, 2019)

Alright, why is Dana making Dustin the hero and Khabib the villain? Did u guys check the latest promo for the fight? 

People are saying dustin better than gregor and has good strike rate and can easily knockout khabib. 

But I say, it could only happen if dustin maintains good distances and uses his reach to land good cuts and punches on khabib otherwise, if he comes close and khabib sense him and timed him, he's gonna have a bad double arm take down and boom! Dustin will be history. I am not taking sides here. I read a lot of stuff on reddit and I find people delusional, people underestimated khabib when he fought gregor and look what happened there. Anyway, enough. I am already hyped up for 7th of september. UFC 242 is going to be sexy I believe. :headbang:


----------



## Victory (Sep 2, 2019)

Khabib will destroy Poirier! I am waiting for him to fight Ferguson. Although I think he will beat him as well.


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 3, 2019)

Poirier is only 30 years old and has made HUGE improvements over the last couple of years.  Beating Max Holloway showed how far he's come in his development.  Holloway is no joke.  However, Khabib is on another level.  I don't think Dustin can put him away but he certainly has a punchers chance and with the improvements he's made, who knows.  

Khabib vs Furguson would be nice to see!  Hopefully they can put it together the FIFTH time around...FFS!!

As far as McGregor goes, he's finished unless Dana gives him an easy come back fight.  He never defended either belt he won.  He did the Floyd scam of the century fight.  He's caught up in his whiskey company, smashing peoples phones and now most recently sucker punched a 50 year old guy in a pub who declined a shot of his whiskey.  Jorge Masvidal said he wants to fight McGregor.  Before McGregor could even answer, Dana said that he wouldn't make that fight because he doesn't want to see Connor fight at 170 because those guys are too big for him.  Trying to protect his cash cow.  McGregor finally spoke up and wasn't too happy to hear that.  He wants to fight Masvidal at 170.  Masvidal will kill him!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 5, 2019)

I agree Bio, I think the Poirier fight is interesting, mainly due to Dustin's improvements. Now how this all plays out, or if he is able to execute and not get taken down....that's another story. Also agree the fight to watch is Khabib vs. Ferguson....it needs to happen....assuming Khabib beats Poirier, of course. 

Conor should have to fight his way back up into contention, and not given an immediate match at the title. A good 3-4 win streak against top guys should be mandated imo. Also don't like the Masvidal fight either. Conor will gas-out at that weight like he did with Diaz the final rounds. He needs to stay at 155 or 145 where his cardio is better.


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 6, 2019)

Cerrone is fighting Gathje next weekend.  I think Dana will put McGregor up against Gathje win or lose.  Actually there were talks of McGregor fighting both of those guys for his comeback a while back.  Gathje is probably the easier fight for McGregor as long as he doesn't gas out.  I still think Connor is finished.  His heart is gone and it's all about the money now.  The fact that he didn't defend either title he won made me lose any respect I had for him.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm a Khabib fan but I must say I wouldn't be upset if DUSTIN pulled off the win. The kid has really stepped his game up and has the heart of a champion. He's very hungry for the title. With that said it will be no easy feat with Khabib smothering him with his grappling. His only chance IMO is a knockout.


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 7, 2019)

****DON'T FORGET****

*Hey guys don't forget this is an early one!  The Early Prelims are at 7:15am Pacific, the Prelims are at 9am Pacific and the Main Card is at 11am Pacific.*


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 9, 2019)

Khabib mauled him. Dustin showed a few glimpses of hope but overall he got ***inated.


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 9, 2019)

It has to be Khabib vs Feurguson next!  Connor wants to fight Khabib next...fuck him!!  Dana said that the next fight to make is Khabib vs Feurguson but if Feurguson passes on it, which he won't, then he'll give the shot to McGregor.  Hopefully fifth time is the charm for this fight!  I think McGregor will get the winner of the Cerrone vs Gathje fight.  I could be wrong.  It all depends how badly Dana tries to protect him.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 9, 2019)

Ferguson needs to be next. He's the only one right now who I think has a shot at beating Khabib. If they give it to Conor, it will be seriously eff'd up. 

I could see a rematch between conor and Khabib, if Ferguson beats Khabib….maybe.

Dana needs to do the right thing here. Ferguson has earned this title fight, it would be a slap in the face if he isn't given it.


----------



## AGGRO (Sep 9, 2019)

It went as expected so no surprises. He always had a punches chance but got do minated. I would love to see a Ferguson fight.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 12, 2019)

AGGRO said:


> It went as expected so no surprises. He always had a punches chance but got do minated. I would love to see a Ferguson fight.



Ferguson is Khabib's biggest threat IMO. Tony is a KILLER in the octagon.


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 12, 2019)

There was an article yesterday, now I can't find it, where someone is Khabib's camp said, never mind Feurguson, it's time for Khabib vs GSP.  All Dana has been saying is that Feurguson is the next in line and if he passed on the fight, then Connor would have a shot.

For the the FIFTH and final time, may all the planets line up and let's get Khabib vs Feurguson done!!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 12, 2019)

IMO, Ferguson needs to be next and nobody else. IF he were to beat Ferguson, then at that point, I would welcome a GSP fight. Conor imo, should have to wait, he should fight at least 1 other person in the top 5 before a title fight. 

Khabib/Ferguson is a HUGE killer fight. It excites me more than any other fight or matchup right now...across all divisions and weight classes.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 12, 2019)

MR. BMJ said:


> IMO, Ferguson needs to be next and nobody else. IF he were to beat Ferguson, then at that point, I would welcome a GSP fight. Conor imo, should have to wait, he should fight at least 1 other person in the top 5 before a title fight.
> 
> Khabib/Ferguson is a HUGE killer fight. It excites me more than any other fight or matchup right now...across all divisions and weight classes.




I couldn't agree with you more! I see the scenario the exact same way.


----------



## ProFIT (Sep 13, 2019)

MR. BMJ said:


> IMO, Ferguson needs to be next and nobody else. IF he were to beat Ferguson, then at that point, I would welcome a GSP fight. Conor imo, should have to wait, he should fight at least 1 other person in the top 5 before a title fight.
> 
> Khabib/Ferguson is a HUGE killer fight. It excites me more than any other fight or matchup right now...across all divisions and weight classes.



Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Sep 13, 2019)

Khabib is an animal.. truly undisputed


He was all over him since Round 1.. I knew it, he's gonna make him tap out! 

Good victory for khabib!


----------

